# Plants comming up



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, I just planted my tank and My Piranhas keep knocking the plans out of the ground when they swim by or get startled. Is there a way to reduce that, or do you have to deal with it?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The trick is to establish your tank before you get P's

Since you have them algready, you can try using plant weights to help 
secure them in place

Hope that helps


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

sounds good, I'll go get some plant weights and see how that does


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

deeper gravel works as well


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I like the deeper gravel idea. That way you can plant them deeper. You have big fish in a small tank so they have no where to go but bury themselves in the plants to hide. I've been through this myself and kept trying till I got it right.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

what I do is you know when you buy the plants you have the metal on the end... well plant them with the metal for a few weeks then after take it off let's the plants grow roots...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what else makes a good quick sinker in case you don't have the real deal..


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

right now I have gravel, but I am setting up a new tank as soon as I can; would it help to hold the plants down if I use sand rather than gravel, or is it about the same?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

what kind of gravel do you have again? There are loads of different gravel.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

traumatic said:


> what kind of gravel do you have again? There are loads of different gravel.


I don't know what kind of gravel it is... I got the whole setup from a friend and the gravel was already there. Here's a pic if that helps


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

ok, looks deep enough. I blame the p's. I never had any success w/ p's and plants. I'm thinkin it's gonna be a tough battle trying to keep them down w/ those big p's in there.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

My suggestion to this is:
1) Establish your tank with plants before introducing piranha to the tank
2) Buy young piranha so they get used to the plants, and you taking care of them
-They will respond much better to them then


----------

